# See How The Rules Were Bent By Punjab Govt



## rajneesh madhok (Nov 20, 2010)

*CHANDIGARH SKYLINE IN  DANGER: A TRIBUNE INVESTIGATION - III*

   This is How the rules were bent
With top politicians as members, the Punjab Government gave  special treatment to the Tata housing project, using loopholes to permit  19 towers apart from ensuring two convenient approach roads from  Chandigarh

Ruchika M. Khanna

Tribune News Service           
Chandigarh, November 18

        Having all top politicians in the state on board for the Camelot  project of the Tata Housing Development Company (THDC) has apparently  been a wonderful business proposition for the real estate developer.  With 129 peoples’s representatives (both serving as well as former MLAs  and MPs) as beneficiaries of the project, the company has ensured that  its USP of being in the backyard of the lake with the Shivaliks forming  its backdrop, yields a great response from investors.








With both Deputy Chief  Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal and Local Bodies Minister Manoranjan Kalia  being members of Punjab MLAs Housing Society (which sold its 22 acre  land to THDC in return for a flat and Rs 82.50 lakh cash to each of its  members), not only has the state government expedited all clearances  required to sell the project, but it is now also facilitating the  project by proposing easy and shorter access to the Camelot site.

Over the past two days, The Tribune has been  highlighting how the multi-storey highrise project by THDC will mar the  skyline of Chandigarh. The project is not only violative of the New  Capital Periphery Control Act, which bans development in the 16-km  buffer zone around Chandigarh, but it will also impact wildlife in the  neighbouring Sukhna Wildlife Sanctuary. It is being constructed in the  ecologically fragile foothills of the Shivaliks and could lead to excess  soil erosion.

]The state  government now plans to construct a 30-metre wide road from Kaimbwala  village in Chandigarh, passing through Kansal village, touching Khuda  Alisher village (in Chandigarh) right up to the villages of Nada and  Mullanpur. The alignment of this road, when constructed, will not only  be along the Camelot project site in Kansal village, but also adjacent  to the land owned by several other top politicians of Punjab, making it  more accessible to Chandigarh and, thus, leading to a higher price  valuation of the land owned by them. Punjab has reportedly already asked  the Chandigarh Administration to allow road construction in its (UT)  area.







Another access road is  envisaged to link the Punjab and Haryana Civil Secretariat to the above  mentioned 30 feet wide road. This 18 feet wide road, right from behind  the Secretariat, is proposed to be constructed through a residential  society in Kansal village and will culminate after aligning with the  above-mentioned road. Interestingly, the point of culmination of this  road is near the commercial site proposed in the Nayagaon Notified Area  Committee. A top Punjab politician reportedly owns this chunk of land,  which will be used for wholesale and retail trade, hotels, restaurants,  offices and cinema halls.

Investigations  made by         The Tribune reveal that the Punjab government went ahead and  bent rules to ensure that there was no legal incumberance whatsoever  regarding the Camelot project, before it was launched and sold. Though  both the Nayagaon master plan and the master plan initially made by  Singapore based consultancy Jurong International said that no high rise  buildings could be built in the Shivalik foothills, the Camelot project  site was included in the Nayagaon NAC, where high rises are allowed  under the municipal laws.

The  local bodies department of Punjab also went about manipulating and  circumventing the edict of Chandigarh, banning all development in the  North of the Capitol Complex. Since construction of high rise building  within a one kilometer radius of Capitol Complex is banned, the  officials decided that instead of the Capitol Complex, they would  measure the distance from the eastern edge of the Punjab and Haryana  Secretariat. By not including the Punjab and Haryana High Court and the  Assembly (which form a part of the Capitol Complex) while measuring this  distance, the officials ensured that the multi tower high rise Camelot  project was okayed. 


The  names of the members of the MLAs housing society is a virtual whos who  of Punjab politicians. These include deputy chief minister Sukhbir Singh  Badal, local bodies minister Manoranjan Kalia, Vidhan Sabha Speaker  Nirmal Singh Kahlon, deputy speaker Satpal Gosain, Union Minister of  state for External Affairs Perneet Kaur, former deputy speaker of Lok  Sabha, Charanjit Singh Atwal, and former SGPC chief Bibi Jagir Kaur. The  others on the list are former MP Rattan Singh Ajnala; Avtar Henry; and  MLAs Inderjit Singh Zira; Ajaib Singh Mukhmailpura; Swaran Singh  Phillaur; Avtar Singh Brar; Janmeja Singh Sekhon; Gulzar Singh Ranike;  Nand Lal; Arunesh Kumar Shakar; Hardev Singh Arshi; Ramesh Chander  Dogra; Jora Singh Mann; Om Parkash Soni; Sukhdev Singh Dhindsa; Tara  Singh Ladal; Ranjit Singh Ballian; Raj Mohinder Singh Majithia; Jagjit  Singh; Jagdish Sawhney; Jagdish Singh Garcha; Satya Pal Saini; Kunwar  Jagjit Singh and Baldev Kumar Chawla.

*(To be concluded)*

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2010/20101119/main1.htm
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Nov 20, 2010)

Baba nanak served the oppressed people by opening the store and taught us the lesson of 
Well earning (Nek Kamayi)
http://ww.smashits.com/audio/player/frameset.cfm?albumID=24206
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Nov 23, 2010)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td nowrap="nowrap">Rajneesh_madhok,

Is there not a way of inviting these people on to some TRUTH TV station and 
asking them to explain how their example would help the ordinary person who wants to contribute 
to the state and the country?
</td><td valign="top" nowrap="nowrap">
</td> <td width="100%">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Nov 23, 2010)

Dear Mr. Dhanjal,
 There is truth in the observations which you and all members have regarding the system going on. The corruption and the system is being expanding and its  deep roots are spreading like cancer. 
  There is a lack of organized MEDIA that put coverage on the malpractices of the leaders and bureaucrats. Because the Media is also running after advertisements (another source of corruption) 
http://ww.smashits.com/audio/player/frameset.cfm?SongIds=20601
  Kis se pooche kaun bataye??????????????
  Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Nov 23, 2010)

*CHANDIGARH  SKYLINE IN DANGER: A TRIBUNE INVESTIGATION - IV
 *  *          See who profited
         The list of beneficiaries of the Tata housing project reads like  the who’s who of Punjab politics. Here’s the complete list and what  they did to get there
          Ruchika M. Khanna
        Tribune News Service            *​





Chandigarh, November 19
        The biggest money spinner in the region is the shrinking land in  and around City Beautiful. Little wonder then that all big names in the  real estate sector in the country want to get into this lucrative  realty market, which in turn provides a perfect opportunity to local  real estate agents, land aggregators and consolidators to make their  millions by selling off land to the big daddies of the realty world. 
The Camelot project by Tata Housing Development  Company (THDC) in Kansal is a perfect example of how the real estate  business works in this region. It was a local real estate agent who  approached the Tatas in 2006, and suggested that the Tatas join hands  with the Punjab MLAs society, The Punjabi Cooperative House Building  Society and Defence Services Society, to set up an integrated project in  Chandigarh, adjacent to Sukhna Lake. This developer not just made his  millions by getting the land consolidated for THDC and arranging the  land deal, but is also one of the main brokers for selling the project  to investors.  
The real  estate development arm of Tatas, THDC, was roped in, allegedly with an  assurance that         since all bigwigs across the political spectrum-from the (then)  ruling Congress to the Shiromani Akali Dal, the Bhartiya Janata Party,  the Bahujan Samaj Party and the CPI were members of the society, the  project would have no problem in taking off and later the apartments  would sell like hot cakes, considering proximity to Chandigarh. 
The Tatas were one of the four real estate  developers to approach the MLAs society and the Defence Services  Society, to get the 53 acre land jointly owned by the two societies. The  plotting of the land was already done and in 2006 when the deal was  being finalized, THDC was assured by the local real estate developer  that the project site had a clear land title and had no legal  incumberances. With the then bigwigs of the ruling Congress like Perneet  Kaur, Congress MP and wife of then chief minister Amarinder Singh, MP  Santosh Chaudhary, state ministers Avtar Henry , Tej Prakash Singh and  Ramesh Chander Dogra, being members of the society, the project was  envisaged as a sure shot hit. 
So even as the Congress lost power to the Akali- BJP  combine in 2007, this new political leadership in the state had its own  interest in ensuring the project remained on steam, as over half the  members belonged to the SAD- BJP alliance.  After all, each of these  members was getting a four bedroom flat and Rs 82.50 lakh in cash. These  include (now) deputy chief minister Sukhbir Singh, ousted finance  minister Manpreet Badal, local bodies minister Manoranjan Kalia  (incidentally, it is Kalia’s department that has given all clearances to  the Camelot project and played around the rules to give it a legal  status), ministers Gulzar Singh Ranike, Parminder Singh Dhindsa Vidhan  Sabha speaker Nirmal Singh Kahlon and deputy speaker Satpal Gosain. So  even as the Congress lost power to the Akali- BJP combine in 2007, this  new political leadership in the state had its own interest in ensuring  the project remained on steam. After all, each of these members was  getting a four bedroom flat and Rs 82.50 lakh in cash. 
As part of the joint development agreement  signed between THDC, Hash Builders and the two above mentioned housing  societies, THDC was to construct the property and make part payment to  the high profile members of the two societies. Hash Builders, through  its marketing arm, RMC Infrastructure, was to first sell the project to  investors, and the advance thus obtained from these buyers was to be  used to pay the balance money to the members of MLA society and Defence  Services Society ( 260 members). THDC has reportedly paid two tranches  to the MLA society members (a total of Rs 33 lakh to each member).  
At the time when Joint Development Agreement  was signed between THDC, Hash Builders and RMC (India) Infrastructure  Ltd, there was a ban on construction of high rise buildings in this  region. Interestingly, this land was purchased by the two societies from  the original land owners over a period of five years - from 1997- 2003.  Some of the land that the society bought was actually a part of the  village common land ( jumla mushtarka malkan). However, these  politicians amended the by laws and got this land transferred in the  name of the society. This amendment in laws also reportedly aided the  Defence Services Society.  
               (To be concluded)
                                            <table bgcolor="#fff9ea" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>               <td width="100%">                 

</td>             </tr>             <tr>               <td width="100%">                 *Complete list of Camelot beneficiaries*​</td>             </tr>         <tr>           <td width="100%">                  Originally, the society  had 129 members. By the time the deal was made, the number of members  had come down to 102. Here is the full list:
*Minister at Centre:         *Preneet Kaur (Congress) 
*Punjab Assembly: *Speaker Vidhan Sabha Nirmal Singh  Kahlon, Deputy Speaker Satpal Gosain, Former speaker Vidhan Sabha  Charanjit Singh Atwal 
*Members  of Parliament (MP):         *Dr Rattan Singh Ajnala SAD, Balwinder Singh Bhundar SAD,  Sher Singh (SAD) Sukhdev Singh Dhindsa (SAD), Avinash Rai Khanna (BJP),  Santosh Chowdhary (Congress)
*Chief  Parliamentary Secretaries:         *Nand Lal (SAD), Sarwan Singh Phillaur (SAD), Sohan Singh  Thandal (SAD), Arunesh Kumar (BJP), Mohinder Kaur Josh (SAD)
*Ministers         (SAD-BJP): *Sukhbir Singh Badal, Dr Upinderjit Kaur, Master  Mohan Lal, Gulzar Singh Ranike, Janmeja Singh Sekhon, Parminder Singh  Dhindsa, Ranjit Singh Brahmpura, Sewa Singh Sekhwan, Sucha Singh Langah,  Swarna Ram, Tikshan Sood, Manoranjan Kalia
*Members of Legislative Assembly         (MLAs): *SAD: Balbir Singh Bath, Balbir Singh Ghunas,  Jatinder Singh Kariha, Sarabjit Singh
*BJP:* Chuni Lal Bhagat, Jagdish Sawhney 
*Congress:         *  Avtar Singh Brar Harmohinder Singh Pardhan, Om Parkash  Soni
*Former ministers:         *SAD-BJP: Bibi Jagir Kaur, Balbir Singh Maini, Raja Narinder  Singh, Ajaib Singh Mukhmailpura, Hari Singh Zira, Inderjit Singh Zira,  Manpreet Singh Badal, Raghbir Singh, Ranjit Singh Balian, Tara Singh  Ladal, Charanji Lal Garg, Nusrat Ali Khan, Sikander Singh Maluka,  Satwant Kaur Sandhu, Baldev Raj Chawla, Balramji Dass Tandon, Madan  Mohan Mittal, Surjit Kumar Jayani
*Congress:* Jagjit Singh, Jasjit Singh, Satyapal  Saini, Tej Parkash Singh, Avtar Henry, Late R.S. Puri, Romesh Chander  Dogra
*Former Members of  Legislative Assembly:         *SAD: Bagh Singh Malla, Late Bachan Singh Cheema, Gobind  Singh Longowal, Harnirpal Singh, Inder Iqbal Singh, Inderjit Singh Zira,  Jagtar Singh Rajla, Manmohan Singh Sathiala, Mantar Singh Brar,  Paramjit Singh, Late Prem Singh Lalpura, Sukhwinder Singh Aulakh, Vir  Singh Lapoke, Jagdish Kaur Dhillon, Late Gurdeep Singh Bhullar
*Congress:* Amrik Singh Dhillon, Kanwaljit  Singh Lally, Shamsher Singh Dullo
*BSP:         * Satnam Singh Kainth, Shingara Ram Sahungra
*CPI: * Hardev Singh Arshi
*SAD:         * Raj Mohinder Singh, Late Zora Singh Mann, Satwinder Kaur  Dhaliwal
*Others:         * Ram Kumar Goel, Kanwar Jagdeep Singh, Balwant Singh,  Gurdeep Singh Badal, Harbhajan Singh, Jasbir Singh Bhullar, Naib Singh,  Tejinder Pal Singh, Charanjit Singh M.P., Mohit Garg, Balwinder Kaur,  Gurmail Kaur, Harjit Kaur, Manjit Kaur, Manju Rinwa, Mukhtiar Kaur,  Surjit Kaur
http://www.tribuneindia.com/2010/20101120/main1.htm
Rajneesh Madhok
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Nov 23, 2010)

Ironically, despite being rules by Akali-BJP Govt, all are having hands in gloves. 
The above mentioned episode proves that
"HAMAM MEIN HUM SAB NANAGE HAIN" ALL ARE BIRDS OF SAME FEATHER. 
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 23, 2010)

rajneesh madhok said:


> Ironically, despite being rules by Akali-BJP Govt, all are having hands in gloves.
> The above mentioned episode proves that
> "HAMAM MEIN HUM SAB NANAGE HAIN" ALL ARE BIRDS OF SAME FEATHER.
> Rajneesh Madhok



The day people will start voting for leaders which are pro development irrespective of  their culture,religion,region then the entire scene will change.
I was hearing a discussion on TV and they mentioned examples where corrupt politicians won electioon with bigger margin after their scandals. and there were also examples  where the politicians that were pro development were booted out.Anyway people just love to bash politicians because they don't want to take any responsibility on their shoulders.


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Nov 23, 2010)

India's politics is caste based politics. Most of the legislatures and Parliamentarians are being elected due to the population of the specific people of that area. The votes are being casted not on merits but on the basis of castes. In India the congress is considered Centre-left or liberal and the Bhartiya Janata party is considered Centre-right or conservative. Both of the parties used to distribute tickets to the candidates considering the caste of the voters not on the basis of the merits. 
Why Giani Zail Singh was elected President of India? The opposite candidate was the Retired Chief jusitice of India---Is it?
*Giani Zail Singh had been chosen President being an Indira Loyalist rather than an eminent person. Wording of Giani Zail Singh " If my leader has said I should pick up a broom and be a sweeper, I would have done that. She chose me to be President." Giani Zail Siongh quoted these words after winning election and at teh time of taking oath of office on 25 July 1982. 
*If this is the condition of a President of India then what will we expect from the other leaders or bureaucrats. 
Rajneesh Madhok


----------

